# sassiest betta



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I got this approved by Perseusmom. There is a limit of two pictures per betta, you can enter more then one betta. This contest ends on 1-3-15 the price is bragging rights. Here is my clown tail jaws (who is not in the contest) as an example:

Name: Jaws









Good Luck


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

"Talk to the tail"


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

here is one of my shots of my boy  Human your weak you will never resist the puppy face muhahahha!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

"Hmmph, puny human, for I am the master of this tank and I demand food! Begone peasant."


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lol


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Cute boys


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

You can still enter this contest


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

*Intruder!!!!! Get away!!!!! This is my home!!!!!!*










This is my betta Leo. He was flaring at my finger for this shot.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

All of these entries so far are pretty sassy


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

My betta tiffy does the same thing.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Also petmania is a judge too


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't wait to judge all these cuties!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Kill the intruder!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

This contest will be extended an extra week.


----------



## Minty1612 (Jan 5, 2015)

"Get away from my bloodworm!"


----------



## Fishgirl9 (Jan 4, 2015)

I present "I'm too busy to talk to you mom.Ktnxbai"


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tie dyed Patriot hated his picture taken. "Grrr...Stop taking pictures of me."


----------



## Shepaski (Jan 3, 2013)

Clean my tank mortal 










CLEAN IT I SAY!


----------



## Minty1612 (Jan 5, 2015)

You, tiny snail, are no match for me!


----------



## alexa135 (Nov 13, 2014)

I know the contest is no longer going on but I just have to post my Severus being oh-so-sassy! 

"Let me be, human! Can't you see I'm busy relaxing on my rope hammock?!"


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Where are the results of the contest?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm really sorry about the long wait, I now have two jobs and I was really busy. Things have calmed down now. So now Im finally back and now will pick a winner.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nikoo the fish wants you to all... get outta his face!!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

The winner is nova's cute boy, I couldnt resist his puppy face.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

I know the contest is probably over but hey... Who doesn't like posting photos of betta fish?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunset he is adorable and really pretty


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunset would have won though if entered in the time frame


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh awsome! sunset your fish is so cute!


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks, but I still can't get over those puppy eyes. What Fish looks that adorable?!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

i am not even sure lol he is dead now though.  he died from dropsy, anyway he was so cute!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Nova betta said:


> i am not even sure lol he is dead now though.  he died from dropsy, anyway he was so cute!


I'm sorry, I lost my pretty half-moon double tail betta taffy from a nasty bacterial infection from a sick baby placo ( it died a week after I bought it). My poor boy did suffer in pain and I was going to put him out of his misery, but he would swim out of the net. I was with him during his final moments of life. Tiffy (his flare buddy) was right by his side too when he passed. I ended up having to throw away two plants and lots of gravel. Also four things of bleach to save my five gallon tank and the caves, net, ect. came into contact with that bacteria. Few days later, I find this small blue clown tail giving me puppy eyes at Petco and toke him home. After lots of hard work, I killed all the bacteria and now have my five gallon up and running again. When Tiffy first went in the tank, she swam to the spot that Taffy died, that broke my heart.


----------

